# Plaza Reit [PLZ.UN] Volume Question



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi,

I was just curious if anyone has seen/heard any news about why there was so much volume of Plaza earlier this month? Typically there are 40k shares or so traded per day. On October 3rd, there was over 3 million.

has anyone heard anything about this - or have any resources/websites they could point me in the right direction to get some more info? Thanks

I've been a shareholder for some time now, and don't recall any volume days like this in the last few years.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ you can guess there has been a exchange of hands - somebod(ies) bought alot from the bod(ies) who sold. What is note-able is the DRIP has been suspended until further notice.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

I saw that about the DRIP - tho I still get my shares DRIPPED via RBC. That said, not sure why that would impact 3 million shares being bought/sold in one day.

Also noticed they started up the NCIB again, allowing them to buy back shares...but I believe it only allowed them to buy back 15k a day or so....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damaaster said:


> I saw that about the DRIP - tho I still get my shares DRIPPED via RBC. That said, not sure why that would impact 3 million shares being bought/sold in one day.
> 
> Also noticed they started up the NCIB again, allowing them to buy back shares...but I believe it only allowed them to buy back 15k a day or so....


 ... the DRIP stops with the October distribution. I have no idea on why the volume shot up recently as I'm a hold and forget shareholder.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

damaaster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just curious if anyone has seen/heard any news about why there was so much volume of Plaza earlier this month? Typically there are 40k shares or so traded per day. On October 3rd, there was over 3 million.
> 
> ...


Huge volume was only 1 day .... btw,why do they suspend DRIP? Just don't get it .....


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Yea, the huge Volume was 1 day (October 3rd)....just trying to figure out WHY it was so huge that one day...can't find any news.

As for the DRIP, my guess is that they think the stock is very undervalued, so they don't want to give it away at this price (plus the discount). They also started up the NCIB- so I assume they will be buying back shares (though I haven't seen any confirmation of this yet)


----------

